# Emersed moss attach to wood?



## Tom (2 Feb 2011)

Just an observation... I have some spikey moss in the Mini M that I have been growing emersed for a couple of months now. It's started growing nicely in the Mini M, but doesn't seem to be attaching to the wood at all. I'm worried that when I flood it, it's all gonna float off! 

Does moss attach better under water? Would make sense for it to grip harder in flowing water than sitting on the bank

Tom


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Feb 2011)

Hi Tom, only some mosses attach to the wood, most won't and you need to fix them with glue or thread. They do take a long time to attach also so you better off to tie them up first, what I tend to do is use cotton thread that matches the wood in colour that way you don't really notice it and eventually it just gets covered by the moss anyway.

From my experience Fissidens is the best moss that attaches to wood.


----------



## Garuf (2 Feb 2011)

Spiky moss doesn't attach at all I understand it's what's called a colonialist plant and grows on soils and muds till a flood comes at which point it breaks up and floats elsewhere increasing it's distribution.


----------



## Tom (2 Feb 2011)

Garuf if your right, I'm not amused!!


----------



## Garuf (2 Feb 2011)

I grew it for 18months and it never attached for me. I asked about and that's the most logical explanation I was given when I asked our plant sciences lecturer.


----------



## Tom (3 Feb 2011)

Right ok. Well I've tied it all down to tiny stones now, so hopefully it will stay where it is!! Ta


----------

